# How to proper lubricate rubik's cube?



## computingeee (Jan 30, 2010)

Iv'e seen a lot of videos on YouTube about Rubik's Cube's lubricate.
In some videos they lube they cube in this way:
Remove center cubie in one side of the cube and spray with silicone (3 times) on one part to the core.

Other way I saw is:
Disassemble the entire cube, Spray (a lot) all cubies, and the entire core.

Some people say that the first way make the cubies act like glue, and it make the entire cube very bad.
I tried to lubricate with the second way (disassemble etc.) shop-bought rubik's cube and now it slower and very "stickie" (can't cut corners, locks). I don't think it's because the way I did it, it's because I used a silicone spray for car, probably mixed with a lot of stuff.

When I'll order (very soon) my F2 DIY, I don't really know how to lubricate it when I'll assemble it (heard it's good to lube new DIY cube when you assemble it first time).

Thank you very much.


----------



## foxdi (Jan 30, 2010)

FII will come assembled and lube  . so you need not worry about this so soon .

it became slower maybe its because of the lubrication you use , or you spray too much in the cube  . good lubricant normally need around 1-2 squirts will do . 

and dont spray on the core .


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey, which country are you from?
you have to make sure all the cubies dry before you put it together. or else the cube can sometimes bind. what was the name of the lubricant?
and i'm currently using an FII and currently love it, our times are pretty close too. If your in the UK and need a new fII i sell them so just PM me.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 30, 2010)

foxdi said:


> FII will come assembled and lube  . so you need not worry about this so soon .
> 
> it became slower maybe its because of the lubrication you use , or you spray too much in the cube  . good lubricant normally need around 1-2 squirts will do .
> 
> and dont spray on the core .



I sprayed A lot, didn't now you shouldn't spray the core.
I waited 1.5 hour and the cubies didn't get dry so I wiped them with a paper towel and then put them back together (guess I was too excited, first lubrication). After this I saw it's slow, so I cleaned them a lot using a tutorial saw in YouTube. first in a water with soap, then with water and then wipe it.

Didn't help.



andyt1992 said:


> Hey, which country are you from?
> you have to make sure all the cubies dry before you put it together. or else the cube can sometimes bind. what was the name of the lubricant?
> and i'm currently using an FII and currently love it, our times are pretty close too. If your in the UK and need a new fII i sell them so just PM me.



I'm from Asia.
Like I explained before, waited and didn't get dry so I wiped it.
It was just "Mixture Silicone For Car" in my language.

Spray the core can make the cube worst?

And By the way,
I want to buy 4x4x4, whats best? EastSheen, LJ, QJ etc?
And PopBuying sells Type FII?
Sorry for a lot of questions..

THANKS!


----------



## andyt1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think popbuying sells FII and for 4x4 i use Eastsheen but a lot of people prefer QJ. It's personal preference you should try both and decide which you prefer.


----------



## computingeee (Jan 31, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> I think popbuying sells FII and for 4x4 i use Eastsheen but a lot of people prefer QJ. It's personal preference you should try both and decide which you prefer.



Thank you my friend.
I think I'll go on the QJ 4x4x4 6CM.

Found out that FII is SE 3x3x3.

Thank you my friend.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 31, 2010)

Use CRC heavy duty Silicone, not the one for a car!!


----------



## vgbjason (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhCEmMJLw2w&NR=1


```
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhCEmMJLw2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhCEmMJLw2w&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
```

alright, that was supposed to embed the video. just click on the link T.T


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 31, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhCEmMJLw2w&NR=1
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



But make sure you use nails, not staples.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 31, 2010)

[youtube]mhCEmMJLw2w&NR=1[/youtube]
Embedded.

On topic: I pop a piece out and spray, then on the exact opposite side of the cube. And work in. I use CRC 808 silicone spray.


----------

